# Here is the baby all feathered out



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*What color is it?*


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*Here is my other 2 almost ready to be out of the nest*


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*Is this recessive red?*


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Can you get a tail shot of the first bird? Looks to me like you have a brown DC there. The other two do look like RRs with blue bleeding through a bit.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I will get some tail pics for you tomorrow.


----------

